# MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozr II OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (May 17, 2011)

Today NVIDIA releases their new GeForce GTX 560 non-Ti. The GPU comes with a reduced shader count of 336 and is targeted at the $199 segment. MSI's GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozr II is an overclocked version of the GTX 560 reference design which also features MSI's prominent Twin Frozr II thermal solution.

*Show full review*


----------

